# How long to feed bland diet?



## murphydog1003 (Jan 27, 2012)

Hi guys,

My 4-month lab puppy has had diarrhea off and on for the better part of a month. He's been to the vet and they found nothing in the fecal exam, but they gave him a 2-part dewormer as well as an antibiotic for giardia just in case. While he was on the dewormer his poop was great, but as soon as he came off it, it turned to liquid/gas again (with the occasional half solid/half pudding consistency).

Anyhow. 

Today I'm feeding him boiled rice and chicken with a little pumpkin for bulk, to try to reset his system. I am tired of trying to pick up puddles! He pooped first thing this morning (too early to be the product of a bland meal) and hasn't pooped since, 12 hours later. I guess this means the bland diet is slowing down his digestion and giving it time to bulk - which is great! My question is this: how do you change back to regular food? How long do you keep him on the bland diet? He's had it for all three meals today. I feel like just going back to 100% regular food tomorrow won't really do him any favors, but I don't actually know.

For reference, he's eating Blue Buffalo large breed puppy. I imagine it can't be this that's giving him the poops since it's a quality food. He gets quality training treats as well. The only suspect things in his diet are occasional milkbones and the bits of rawhide that he might eat (I cut off anything that is large before he can eat it).


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Dec 9, 2011)

When Mercy had some tummy troubles, I had her on a bland until she had 1-2 days of good stool. I think this was about 3-5days. I then started gradually transitioning her back to her normal food. I took my time and gave her 1/8th regular food 7/8 bland, 1/4 regular food, 1/2 regular and 3/4 regular. I waited to see a stool each time I changed the mix, to make sure they were staying firm.


----------



## murphydog1003 (Jan 27, 2012)

Thank you, that is very helpful to know. I will continue with the bland tomorrow as well. I just didn't know if he was going to miss some vital nutrient by jot feding kibble but I guess he shouldn't be on it for too long (hopefully).

Additional q: is it normal that my dog's water drive went way down with the chicken/rice? He is usually a water hog, but today he has only taken occasional licks. I suspect it has something to do with the moisture content of the bland food over the dry kibble, but that is a guess. Its just weird to see him not freak out over water.


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Dec 9, 2011)

I didn't notice this with Mercy, but if your pup's diarrhea has stopped, he's not losing fluid in with his stool so decreased thirst seems reasonable to me. It also makes sense that the bland diet has more moisture than his regular kibble, but this is also guesswork on my part. If it keeps up you should give your vet a call for their opinion.


----------



## murphydog1003 (Jan 27, 2012)

He had a normal poop this morning, hurray! And he's drinking water again this morning, which is good, because you're right - if the not drinking thing went on much longer I'd need to call the vet. I'm going to keep him on chicken, rice, and pumpkin for today and as long as everything looks good I'll start switching him back to kibble tomorrow. He's loving the bland food though!


----------

